# Apistogramma Inka 50 pair with eggs.



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Hey guys!

Just showing you a few pics of my Inka 50 pair. This is the first time they have spawned and its in a community tank. Ill have to move them to a breeding tank soon so i can raise a few of these guys. Perhaps some will survive this time but thats slim. They are still quite young also. The male coloured up about a month ago.

Enjoy. Best pics i could get so far.
Male








Female w eggs.


----------



## Cypher (Apr 15, 2006)

Nice fish!

Congrats!


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

Thanks! I moved them into their own 10gal to spawn. hopefully I will see something soon.


----------



## cichlidspiro (May 11, 2011)

Please keep us posted, and I would love to buy some from you if the fry live. What is the common name for this fish

---
I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.798326,-79.290283


----------



## Tropicana (Feb 15, 2009)

cichlidspiro said:


> Please keep us posted, and I would love to buy some from you if the fry live. What is the common name for this fish
> 
> ---
> I am here: http://maps.google.com/maps?ll=43.798326,-79.290283


Will do. I will give the fry my best shot next round, and as for a common name I have no clue. Only thing i find is Apisto Inka 50.


----------

